# Seminole Gills



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It's been so long since I caught a nice bunch of bream I almost forgot what it felt like. That changed this week with a trip over to Lake Seminole. Two days of zilch, then on the third day with only about 2 1/2 hours to fish we found a bream bed. Some of the bluegills were so large could hardly get my hand around them. A couple of crappie grabbed a cricket. Sister and I had a great time fishing Fish Pond Drain area.

First time to Seminole. That place is intemidating to a little river and creek guy. Found one spot with what looked like acres of bass beds, but they had moved on. Saw a good number of boats fishing using poles with worms/crickets. Strange........hardly a basser in sight.... 

Now back to the mullet hole Monday on the Choctawhatchee to see if they have returned.


----------



## nwflrob (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice mess. When they get too big to grab and you have to press them to your chest to get the hook out, they are called "titty bream". Some of them are real close. A couple crappie for an added surprise.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like yall had a good time!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I can remember bluegill fishing with Grandpa 45 years ago as a youngster.
We would rowboat out and fish.
A few times the water was flat as glass and you could see down to the bottom 12 feet below.
With huge gills hovering over their beds.
I would dangle a fat worm right in front of the huge gills on bed.
They would not bite but I could see them gently take the worm and move it away three feet and go back on bed.

Very frustrating for a 8 year old trying to out fish GP while he is laughing at me.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A couple were almost titty bream. 
I talked to several locals and got a lot of helpful info. Will have a better idea next trip where to go and how to fish. 
From what I saw on hydrila now, it won't be many weeks before that becomes a problem. Go-Devils and air boats will be popular when that happens. I saw several already out there. 
The gills like crickets better than worms. Had hoped to find a shellcracker bed.I'm gong back full moon week in May, Maybe the gills and crackers will bed again.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

How do you clean these fish and what is the best way to prepare them? Can they be filleted? O*D*W


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I usually deep fry them using Zatarans Fish Fry, but if they are large enough I might bake them using some type of seasoning, spicey italian dressing, bread crumbs, etc. 

Cleaning: There are several ways

This one is for entertainment.






This one is to filet:





This one is for a crappie:


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Them some good ones...:thumbsup:


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice catch nothing wrong with that mess of fish:thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fine mess of fish walt...


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Ain't nothing like a good mess of bluegills. Good catch


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

That's a fine mess of fish. We always did really good on shellcrackers in june and july when it was so hot that you could barely stand it. Didn't ever get into many bluegills out there, but we weren't really targeting them.

Lots of bream being caught on the Choctawhatchee right now and I mean big ones. Word is they are biting anything and everything you throw at them.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Skiff89......I stopped at the Caryville ramp yesterday on the way home and it was almost like a zoo. About 20 to 25 rigs parked and folks under the bridge in shade having a cookout. 
River at about 6 ft and holding steady, but appears more rain may be on the way.
I will be after mullet on Monday but will take my new graphite BnM Jewel brim buster just in case. Stopped at Slocomb bait farm and stocked up on wigglers, so I'm ready..


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah I drove over the river friday morning at hwy 2 and it liked perfect. It was river festival weekend so it wouldn't have been a good idea to be on the river trying to fish. Lots of boat riders and drunks everywhere. Maybe the rain will keep it at a steady depth.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*zoo*

No wonder there were so many a Caryville. I wondered why the crowd since I have never seen anythng like that at Caryville. Was not aware of River Festival.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Dang J.B. you did have a good mess, you could have left them with me.
Went to 7 run sat, water was out of the banks. All the fish musta been in the woods, we didn't do too good, way too much water for me.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn good mess Walt.:thumbsup:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

AWESOME!!!! Those are some nice ones!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*going back*

I was going back to Seminole today until Friday but changed my mind and stayed home. The bite is hot on the Choctawhatchee and didn't want to miss out. Hope I made the right decision. Headed out early tomorrow and a couple more days this week, so will be finding out.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*stayed home*

Decision to stay home and fish the Choctaw paid off yesterday.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow now that's a nice mess of fish!! Good job!


----------

